
Apple made more revenue from iPhone in a single quarter than Google ever - plurby
http://9to5mac.com/2016/01/22/apple-made-more-revenue-from-iphone-in-a-single-quarter-than-google-has-ever-made-from-android/
======
taspeotis

        Apple made more revenue from iPhone in a single quarter than Google ever (9to5mac.com)
        1 point by plurby 10 minutes ago | flag | past | web | discuss
    

Than Google ever ... made from Android.

> [T]here are some qualifications which explain the huge discrepancies
> somewhat. Most notably, Google doesn’t really make or sell its own hardware.
> Almost all Android revenue is derived from the Google Play Store developer
> revenue share (like Apple, Google has a 70/30 split) or ads shown from
> Google's phones.

------
thorpus
Bigger margins on hardware for sure.

